# New sod, army worms?



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bermuda tiff laid two weeks ago. Are these arm worms? If so what is my solution for new sod?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

All over my back porch


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> Bermuda tiff laid two weeks ago. Are these arm worms? If so what is my solution for new sod?


Check if Sevin is safe for Bermuda. If it is, spread that and then reapply again in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Terminate. With extreme prejudice.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Same thing happened on my new sod four years ago. They ate through the entire yard in about 2 days. Destroyed my sod!

I recommend action as soon as possible. Not sure what we used as I called a lawn maintenance company but it thankfully killed them and the birds had an all-you-can-eat buffet the following day.

Good luck!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Follow MQ's advice on killing insects. For $200 or less, you can kill for years.


----------

